
Lawrence Lessig: Fixing the Republic (10/29/2015) - datashovel
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1CdoDcAN5A
======
Riesling
Very powerful presentation! It gives a very clear and graphic explanation of
the problems America's democracy is facing today.

If you agree with his opinion, consider showing this video to your friends and
family.

